# NiCHE Zero - Makeshift Silicone Bellow



## Duppex (2 mo ago)

Quick heads up for any new *NiCHE Zero* owners.

I purchased this makeshift *Silicone Bellows* - *Size: 8x6.5cm *to remove residual coffee from the grinder.

This morning I received my *NiCHE Zero *and can confirm that the *Exceart Silicone Pressure Drum *works great. It's also cheaper than most grinder-specific alternatives.

*Makeshift Silicone Bellows - Size: 8x6.5cm Link - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pressure-Percussor-Percussion-Treatment-Transparent/dp/B088D5QMW3















*


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

Can’t see what it is that you are showing here. Could you please explain why we would need one as I have used my niche probably over 10 times a day for over a year now and never had any reason to use a bellows. If I use a different bean I will flush the grinder with about 5 g of beans first. Is you blow it out you still need to fill the gaps as even a niche isn’t retention free believe it or not.


----------



## Duppex (2 mo ago)

Jonathon White said:


> I will flush the grinder with about 5 g of beans first.


Flushing with 5g beans works for you 

*The pressure drum *works great for me* *


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The need for a flush is questionable,


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

When new you will get a bit of variance etc but once the burrs settle down it will be fine. 

They hold, retain exchange a small, in taste able amount

Just use it


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I wish I could say how long it takes the burrs to settle. I counted up to ~8kg. The problem with stating an amount is that the change slows down. Gross effects went way before that.  I just drank a different sort of coffee for a while. Can't say I dlsliked it just that it wasn't as expected based on other grinders and the same beans,


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

ajohn said:


> need


Only flush when I change the beans or if I haven’t used the grinder for a few days. Never force coffee through or empty it with a bellows. I just let the niche do its thing as every grinder is designed to hold some beans and I believe needs to so it can work correctly. Just my findings after using loads of different grinder over loads of years. Do coffee shops empty a grinder at the end of a day ?


----------

